# John Cameron on the covenant of grace and the subservient old covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2022)

... 7 _Thesis_.

We say therefore there is a _Covenant_ of Nature, another _Covenant_ of Grace, and another _Subservient_ to the Covenant of Grace; (which is called in Scripture, the _Old Covenant_) and therefore we will deal with that in the last place; giving the _first_ place to the _Covenant_ of Nature, and of _Grace_; because they are the chief, and because they have no respect to any other Covenant, although we do not deny the _Covenant_ of Nature, in this corruption of our nature, to be _subservient_ to the Covenant of Grace, as it doth inflame the minds of men with the desire of it: which thing yet it doth by accident …

For more, see John Cameron on the covenant of grace and the subservient old covenant.


----------



## brandonadams (Jan 28, 2022)

The full text is available here https://quod.lib.umich.edu/e/eebo2/A76991.0001.001/1:9?rgn=div1;view=fulltext

Reactions: Like 1


----------

